

Google's Chromebooks are big sellers - gjenkin
http://www.thestreet.com/story/11176692/googles-laptops-are-big-sellers.html

======
gbeeson
I have come close to pulling the trigger on a Chromebook myself several times
but could not close the deal due to no hands on opportunity before the buy and
the negative reviews. I am surprised they are charting at all on Amazon.
Newness factor perhaps?

------
gjenkin
They may be selling well, but the reviews are quite harsh. A common sentiment:
"your phone is likely more powerful than this piece of garbage."

